# Macbook Pro : port USB ne fonctionne plus.



## kolbek (7 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Cela fait quelques jours que l'un de mes 2 ports USB de mon macbook pro ne fonctionne plus.

Il ne semble pas du tout abimé, ni "dessoudé" de la carte mère...

J'ai bien l'impression pourtant que le problème est matériel car même en branchant un cable pour charger un appareil (exemple l'iphone), celui ci ne charge pas...

J'ai également essayé une clé USB qui n'est pas reconnue, etc.

Avez vous déjà eu ce genre de problèmes ?

Merci à vous.
Bonne journée.

Nicolas.


----------



## kolbek (7 Juin 2013)

Désolé... Mais ca re fonctionne... J'ai fais la mise à jour Mac OS + redémarrage et je n'ai plus le soucis :/


----------



## kaos (11 Juin 2013)

ça m'est aussi arrivé / a cause d'un Hub USB chinois bien pourri , du coup Poubelle et j'ai acheté un Dlink alimenté avec 7 ports, certes, 3O euros mais ça n'a rien a voir


----------

